# You've never seen Melbourne like this!



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Melbourne - WOW - what a city!! We spent 4 jam packed days there and need to spend another 20 to really see everything! Excellent pedestrian city - extremely walkable from end to end. A pleasure to visit and I am sure to live in.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed Melbourne and Sydney. 

Those are very good shots indeed. It's a shame you didn't have enough time to get out to the suburbs at all as that's where the real city character in both shines! (Collingwood ftw!)


----------



## ZEALand (Oct 19, 2007)

Really amazing photos Mr KF, as always love the distinctive perspectives you always manage to capture


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> Glad you enjoyed Melbourne and Sydney.
> 
> Those are very good shots indeed. It's a shame you didn't have enough time to get out to the suburbs at all as that's where the real city character in both shines! (Collingwood ftw!)


Thanks Svarty! The 4 days whizzed past so fast, leaving a huge amount still to explore.



ZEALand said:


> Really amazing photos Mr KF, as always love the distinctive perspectives you always manage to capture


Thank you for the great comment ZEALand. :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I hope you gave the trams a go when you were in Melbourne?


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

OH WOW, you captured Melbourne brilliantly. 

Another great thread by Mr_kiwi_fruit :cheers:


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Great pics there, love your style. There really are a lot of angles that haven't been seen before!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> I hope you gave the trams a go when you were in Melbourne?


hehehe yes we did - a few times - but we had our training wheels on the city circuit for the first few times - we mainly walked though - approx 10-15km's per day. We were absolutely buggered at the end of each day  (no pun intended)



neorion said:


> OH WOW, you captured Melbourne brilliantly.
> 
> Another great thread by Mr_kiwi_fruit :cheers:


Thanks for the great comment neorion! :cheers:



invincible said:


> Great pics there, love your style. There really are a lot of angles that haven't been seen before!


Thanks invincible! :cheers:


----------



## Bronteboy (Jun 19, 2004)

You're right - we all know over here that Melbourne is a very photogenic city, but I for one have seen a more beautifully composed set of pictures. Every one a little masterpiece. 

Congratrulations on your work. It must have taken so much time to conceive those angles and lighting set-ups, and a special 'eye' to see them. Beyond that, I'm speechless.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Bronteboy said:


> You're right - we all know over here that Melbourne is a very photogenic city, but I for one have seen a more beautifully composed set of pictures. Every one a little masterpiece.
> 
> Congratrulations on your work. It must have taken so much time to conceive those angles and lighting set-ups, and a special 'eye' to see them. Beyond that, I'm speechless.


Thank you for the very kind words Bronteboy! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Bronteboy (Jun 19, 2004)

Gawd, this all just gets better and better! From here one would think that there has to be a professional purpose to this level or work, but whatever, thanks so much for sharing them here.


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

The further I scroll the better it gets!

Fantastic photos there kiwi fruit. You've got a knack for this sorta thing it seems  
You've made melbourne look great, even better in the rain too.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

best pic of the bunch, straight off the bat. amazing:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Bronteboy said:


> Gawd, this all just gets better and better! From here one would think that there has to be a professional purpose to this level or work, but whatever, thanks so much for sharing them here.


Thanks Bronteboy. As I mentioned in the Sydney thread, photography is my hobby and a great means to de-stress. A "labour" of love. I have been shooting cities and street scenes for over 7 years now and they represent my favourite subjects, which I enjoy sharing.



Drunkill said:


> The further I scroll the better it gets!
> 
> Fantastic photos there kiwi fruit. You've got a knack for this sorta thing it seems
> You've made melbourne look great, even better in the rain too.


Thanks Drunkill. I think the knack is something that has evolved whilst shooting cities and street scenes. I think Melbourne is one of those cities that looks great in the rain and in the shine!  



MNiemann said:


> best pic of the bunch, straight off the bat. amazing:


Thank you MNiemann, I have to say that image is one of my favourites of Melbourne. :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Major So should give you an Honorary Award for you and Sydney for these magnificent photographs...

well done mate!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Ah Autumn where colour comes out to play like a mischievous child. 

You're an amazing photographer KW, it's great to see my own city through your talented eyes.


----------



## BroadGauge (Dec 13, 2004)

Seen Melbourne like that many times.

Did you know that cities are more than just the CBD? Weird, huh?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Alibaba said:


> Major So should give you an Honorary Award for you and Sydney for these magnificent photographs...
> 
> well done mate!


Thanks Alibaba - it's a magnificent city!:cheers:



gappa said:


> Ah Autumn where colour comes out to play like a mischievous child.
> 
> You're an amazing photographer KW, it's great to see my own city through your talented eyes.


Thank you for the kind words gappa:cheers:



BroadGauge said:


> Seen Melbourne like that many times.
> 
> Did you know that cities are more than just the CBD? Weird, huh?


Premature comment to make seems you have not seen all the images in their entirety. Weird huh?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## BroadGauge (Dec 13, 2004)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Premature comment to make seems you have not seen all the images in their entirety


Indeed I have.

Not faulting the image quality. Why is it that nothing but CBDs and Inner City areas ever get coverage?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

BroadGauge said:


> Indeed I have.
> 
> Not faulting the image quality. Why is it that nothing but CBDs and Inner City areas ever get coverage?


I think you have misunderstood my comment: I was referring to the fact that there are more images that need to be posted - not that you have not looked at whats posted already. In a 4 day trip there is little time to get out to all areas of interest, and the CBD is the best place to start. There are some images of areas outside of the CBD still to come, but judging by your comment they are probably not far out enough! :cheers:


----------



## BroadGauge (Dec 13, 2004)

Good


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, Melbourne looks great in these pics


----------



## Bronteboy (Jun 19, 2004)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thanks Bronteboy. As I mentioned in the Sydney thread, photography is my hobby and a great means to de-stress. A "labour" of love. I have been shooting cities and street scenes for over 7 years now and they represent my favourite subjects, which I enjoy sharing.
> 
> Well, i accept it. Art for art's sake, and that's what it is - all of them. Thanks again.


----------



## haldcottingham (Feb 12, 2006)

What a brilliantly unique city! I've visited Perth, Brisbane, Darwin, Sidney and Hobart. But never here. Wish I had!


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen such a wide range of perfectly framed, colorful and brilliantly captured photos that beautifully personifies the cityscape of Melbourne.
Well done.:applause:


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Mr_kiwi_fruit :bow:
Your photos are absolutely sublime!* :applause:


----------



## Bronteboy (Jun 19, 2004)

I saved them all in a special folder.


I wouldn't say I could pick a favorite, but I liked these two a WHOLE lot:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Nielsiej13 said:


> Wow, Melbourne looks great in these pics


Thank you - but it is not the pics, but the city itself that is so great.



Bronteboy said:


> Well, i accept it. Art for art's sake, and that's what it is - all of them. Thanks again.


My pleasure. :cheers:



haldcottingham said:


> What a brilliantly unique city! I've visited Perth, Brisbane, Darwin, Sidney and Hobart. But never here. Wish I had!


There is still plenty of time! 



MelboyPete said:


> I don't think I've ever seen such a wide range of perfectly framed, colorful and brilliantly captured photos that beautifully personifies the cityscape of Melbourne.
> Well done.:applause:


Thank you MelboyPete. :cheers:



The Collector said:


> *Mr_kiwi_fruit :bow:
> Your photos are absolutely sublime!* :applause:


Thanks for the great comment The Collector. :cheers:



Bronteboy said:


> I saved them all in a special folder.
> I wouldn't say I could pick a favorite, but I liked these two a WHOLE lot:


Good choices Bronteboy.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Melbourne, Australia

What can be said but that it does deserve the title of the worlds most liveable city, ahhh


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

great shots of a great city! really good thread!


----------



## haldcottingham (Feb 12, 2006)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


 
Pushing the demons away?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

haldcottingham said:


> Pushing the demons away?



Yes, they saw me coming! :cheers::banana:


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

:bow:

:master:

:drool:

:eek2:


WOW


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

^ ditto

Awesome shots, Mr KF! You're a killer photographer. :bow:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

melbstud said:


> Melbourne, Australia
> 
> What can be said but that it does deserve the title of the worlds most liveable city, ahhh


Thats for sure!! :cheers:



Bogdan Alexandru said:


> great shots of a great city! really good thread!


Thank you Bogdan. :cheers:



Seattlelife said:


> :bow:
> 
> :master:
> 
> ...





TRMD said:


> ^ ditto
> 
> Awesome shots, Mr KF! You're a killer photographer. :bow:



Thanks for the great comments Seattlelife and TRMD! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## accadacca (May 6, 2008)

:rock::master::rock:This is amazing!!! The Urban Photo Section seems to be loaded with Melbourne threads thanks to MARVELLOUS photographs taken by the likes of you Mr Kiwifruit. Thanks for this incredibile tour.:applause::applause:


----------



## sky_POZ (Jan 9, 2007)

Stunning photos :drool: Rainy Melbourne is even more charming :cheers:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

handsome pics


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

[insert drooly emoticon here]


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I almsot wet myself, Melbourne is so devine!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great photos! You have really captured the spirit of the city!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

great shots...
*Black* is Melbourne favourite colour!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Very nice! :happy:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

accadacca said:


> :rock::master::rock:This is amazing!!! The Urban Photo Section seems to be loaded with Melbourne threads thanks to MARVELLOUS photographs taken by the likes of you Mr Kiwifruit. Thanks for this incredibile tour.:applause::applause:


Thank you accadacca :cheers:



sky_POZ said:


> Stunning photos :drool: Rainy Melbourne is even more charming :cheers:


I agree - Melbourne is sexy rain or shine! :banana:



Shezan said:


> handsome pics


Thank you! :cheers:



gappa said:


> [insert drooly emoticon here]


Inserted!! :eek2: 



melbstud said:


> I almsot wet myself, Melbourne is so devine!


Thanks melbstud, One can only imagine what happens when you leave the house and see it for real!!:cheers:



Taller said:


> Great photos! You have really captured the spirit of the city!


Thank you Taller, Better pictures on the way....... 



Alibaba said:


> great shots...
> *Black* is Melbourne favourite colour!


Thanks Alibaba, Yes indeed, something we noticed as well. 



FREKI said:


> Very nice! :happy:


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

:drool: Hell ! I so want to go to the airport right now and book a one-way ticket to Melbourne  

Fannytastic pics my Bebe ... IWU


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

u r right, never seen Melbourne like this! Interesting!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

is this guy with backpack SYDNEY?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Alibaba said:


> is this guy with backpack SYDNEY?


Yes! :banana::banana:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Sydney seems as tall as Gappa.... nice jacket!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Alibaba said:


> Sydney seems as tall as Gappa.... nice jacket!


Yes, Syd is ultra high maintenance!! :banana:

Edit: and Syd had his high heels on.....


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Yes, Syd is ultra high maintenance!! :banana:


OMG - i thought I am the only princes...! check your PM


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Cheap and in poor taste; I love it!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice photo's. I like Melbourne's futristic skyline kay:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

gappa said:


> Cheap and in poor taste; I love it!


do you ??? i mean the back street name? hmmm ...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Very good Kiwifruit--- these places you shown are my playgrounds

those cafes in the Center way laneway - were just soo cool and gorgeous.... i go to the last cafe - sellings crepes... so yums
you should have came inside the GPO (one with the purse outside)... there are many interesting objects....

you captured Melbourne at its best - those rainy days - and people just love to have chats over coffees in million cafes ... all in black...


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

gappa said:


> Cheap and in poor taste; I love it!


It was begging for it! 



Jayayess1190 said:


> Nice photo's. I like Melbourne's futristic skyline kay:


Melbourne has a great skyline! :cheers:




Alibaba said:


> Very good Kiwifruit--- these places you shown are my playgrounds
> 
> those cafes in the Center way laneway - were just soo cool and gorgeous.... i go to the last cafe - sellings crepes... so yums
> you should have came inside the GPO (one with the purse outside)... there are many interesting objects....
> ...


I thought I saw your toys (and pink purse) strewn all over the show Alibaba. We did get into the GPO building and I think I already posted a pic of it. I love all the cafes and alleys full of happy people.... that is Melbourne. :cheers:



kevin_wk said:


> Great pics!


Thanks Kevin... :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

^^OMG Those pics are amazing! kay:


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

beautiful pictures , thnx so much for sharing , you are a great photographer..


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

kevin_wk said:


> ^^OMG Those pics are amazing! kay:





mglouis85 said:


> beautiful pictures , thnx so much for sharing , you are a great photographer..


Thank you for the kind words guys. :cheers: Here are a few more from our recent trip.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

wow - Melbourne Docklands.. looks soo good

i have never realised that there are plenty of public arts there...
i know that every developer needs to allocate some budgets for it though... good policy i reckon...


Docklands is coming along nicely.... my new HQ will be there soon


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

you just keep pumping them out...


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Alibaba said:


> wow - Melbourne Docklands.. looks soo good
> 
> i have never realised that there are plenty of public arts there...
> i know that every developer needs to allocate some budgets for it though... good policy i reckon...
> ...


Great place to have an HQ! They should make the same rule in *all* cities regarding the public arts. I think Docklands will come together nicely once all the latest work is completed. It is out of the city, but in the city which is just a short walk or a quick hop on the city 'circus', away 



tayser said:


> you just keep pumping them out...


I am presently picking through the 3000 odd images I took of Melbourne while we were there :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Fantastic pictures of Fall in Melbourne


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

The Horse and Carts are stunning, I love that it adds such a beautiful feels to the city.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

You should start a business because your so good a photos.You really know how to capture life in a selection of photos and the variety of them is outstanding,so well done.


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ Love them, just keep them coming! :banana:


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

I was in Melbourne in 1992, and it seems that, aesthetically, the city is on a whole 'nother level from what I remember then (not that it was shabby then, by means).

Very impressive.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Lovely shots of Melbourne. Looks good in the winter with the eucs and other broad leafed evergreens.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Dale said:


> I was in Melbourne in 1992, and it seems that, aesthetically, the city is on a whole 'nother level from what I remember then (not that it was shabby then, by means).
> 
> Very impressive.


Thank you. 



TRMD said:


> Lovely shots of Melbourne. Looks good in the winter with the eucs and other broad leafed evergreens.


Thanks TRMD. I think Melbourne looks great in winter. We just need to visit in summer now  



SYDNEY said:


> ^^ :applause:


Thanks my baby! :hug:



Alibaba said:


> wonderful night time shots there... very well done !


Thank you Ali! :cheers:


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

great work


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very very nice kay:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't wait. This is going to be home soon.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, and Brisbaner I am sure you cannot wait!!!


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent pic


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

^^ *Stunning, absolutely stunning!* :banana:


----------



## Tiggy02 (Mar 11, 2008)

like a european city


----------

